# Old MF Pentax lenses, Canonet, Some other stuff



## JimmyO (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure if anyone can fill me in on the value of this stuff. Ive owned a super-takumar 50mm 1.4 before and sold it for 90 bucks on ebay.

Heres the list

Yashica/Yashikor 135mm 2.8

Vivitar 35-105mm Macro

Spiratone 28mm 2.8

Honeywell Pentax Spotmatic

Star-D 2x Teleconverter (no pictured)


----------



## usayit (Mar 5, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Not sure if anyone can fill me in on the value of this stuff. Ive owned a super-takumar 50mm 1.4 before and sold it for 90 bucks on ebay.
> 
> Heres the list
> 
> ...



None listed is going to really be worth very much unfortunately.  Your Takumar 50mm fetched $90 bucks because it is ... well..  a Takumar (Pentax), also an SMC, and people still collect Takumars (me included).  It also well known as a very sharp lens.

The Spotmatic if in good working condition is probably going to get $30-$50 depending on the condition.  I used to sell them local colleges to students entering into the photography classes but now a days, much has been focused on digital (unfortunately).

I'm guessing $15 for the rest each?


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 5, 2010)

usayit said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone can fill me in on the value of this stuff. Ive owned a super-takumar 50mm 1.4 before and sold it for 90 bucks on ebay.
> ...



Thanks, i wasnt really expecting more then that.

And thanks for taking the time to reply, its appreciated


----------



## Dwig (Mar 5, 2010)

JimmyO said:


> Heres the list
> 
> Yashica/Yashikor 135mm 2.8
> Vivitar 35-105mm Macro
> ...



They're worth exactly what someone is willing to pay you for them. Nothing more, nothing less.

These are old film items with little compatibility with modern digital equipment. This limits their value.

Yashica 135mm: This may well be a very good lens, but they don't have a great following, none of the appeal that some other brands enjoy. It has little commercial value.

Vivitar 35-105: not considered a stellar lens in it day and of little value

Spiratone 28: minor "house brand" lens, possibly decent performer little or no value.

Spotmatic body: These were good cameras and can still be good usable cameras for those still shooting film. The lack of proper batteries (the old mercury batteries are unavailable) means its essentially meterless.

Star-D 2x: junk

Canonet QL-17 G-III: This is a very desirable model. The picture implies that it has a modest problem with the PC socket cover. This cover should spring back to cover the PC terminal and should never stick part way. The cover controls a switch with disables the hot shoe when a PC cord is plugged in. If the switch doesn't operate properly its possible that the camera can't be used with a hot shoe flash.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 7, 2010)

Dwig said:


> JimmyO said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the list
> ...



Thanks for all the info!

Yeah the 135mm seems really sharp, works good on my d90 with my m42 adapter (glassless) and i can focus out to about 30 feet where the 50mm can only focus out t about 5 feet.

The pentax is in good condition, ive owned a few others of these type (the non honeywell kind and also a k1000 along with some knock off versions) and ive shot them meterless.

Yeah the canonet's PC cover is springy but doesnt spring all the way back up although you can push it there. Ive never shot a range finder but im guessing it needs the battery to work.


----------



## Stratman (Jun 27, 2010)

On the Spotmatic, you can use a regular 1.5 V battery in it, and the meter will work fine, assuming it works in the first place. The Spotmatics had a bridge circuit in them to compensate for voltage fluctuation. my pop has two, and the meters both work fine with a 1.5 v battery, you just have to find one that fits well....


----------



## MarkF48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Stratman said:


> On the Spotmatic, you can use a regular 1.5 V battery in it, and the meter will work fine, assuming it works in the first place. The Spotmatics had a bridge circuit in them to compensate for voltage fluctuation. my pop has two, and the meters both work fine with a 1.5 v battery, you just have to find one that fits well....


I had been researching this recently and found the 387S (1.55v) is physically the same size as the original PX400 mercury battery. Haven't tried it yet, but it's on the list to get. From what I've read, with the bridge meter circuit, it will accurately measure exposure when the needle is centered, but the needle will react quicker as it moves away from zero.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Lenmar-WC387S-Silver-Oxide-Battery/dp/B001AEE8BW/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1277764518&sr=8-5"]Amazon.com: Lenmar WC387S 387S Silver Oxide Watch Battery:[/ame]


Presently trying out some zinc-air hearing aid batteries, 312 (1.4v) that can be bought fairly cheap in a multi-pack at a store such as Walmart. These are physically smaller, so what I did is bought a pack of #5 rubber "O" rings that I push onto the battery to "shim" it out. Not sure of how long they'll last, but so far it seems to be working OK.
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-Amplifier-Zinc-Air-Hearing-Battery/dp/B0002MJCS2/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1277765052&sr=1-12"]Amazon.com: Energizer Amplifier 312 Zinc-Air Hearing Aid Battery: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## magkelly (Jun 28, 2010)

Actually a Pentax SPI in good shape can command as much as $45-50. The 50/55MM lenses that came with Takumar, up to $100. The old mercury batteries do have alkaline cell equivalents (The 387S battery is correct. Except for the Spotmatic F, which uses another one, for most Spotties it's a perfect fit. No plastic is needed usually.) or you can buy Wein specially made cells to fit. 

These old Pentax cameras are popular old cameras actually, coveted by some collector's and by film students, though in the case of the latter it's more the later K series cameras that they want.

Some enterprising people are also using the Takumars on digital cameras, which is why they're selling for a good price most of them despite their age. They're pretty sweet glass, the M42 Takumars and you actually see them used with an adapter on quite a few brands of cameras, not just on the old Pentax ones. 

The Canonet is also a collector's favorite but it usually doesn't sell for nearly as much as a good Pentax though. 

Check Ebay and/or Google Pentaxian and you'll likely find a whole crew of people who will likely take that SP I body out of your hands for a reasonable sum if it's in decent shape. If it's not you can usually still get $25 for just the parts.


----------

